# Buckmaster G2 Draw length adjustment



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

A w3 would make it a 281n. draw. The higher the number the shorter the draw. I think the shortest is a w8.


----------



## swendog (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the information. The young man I am setting the bow up for has a 26 in. draw. So I will need a W4 or 5? I will check with the shop and see what they have for mods. Thanks again.


----------

